# Wortewolke erstellen



## nashua (30. August 2010)

Hallo - würde gerne wissen, welche Programme eine "professionelle Wortewolke" erstellen kann. Also nicht Wordle, Tagxedo etc. - Nachteil bei diesen Programmen: keine gute Vektorausgabe, Font nicht wählbar, Größe nicht definierbar ....

Welches Programm kann Wortelwolken professionell erstellen? Das neue Corel X4 etwas? Oder andere Programme? Danke für eure Info.


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (31. August 2010)

Hm, also gerade Wordle zeichnet sich doch durch hohe Flexibilität aus.


----------



## Frezl (31. August 2010)

Ich hab mal das Tag-Cloud-Plugin für Wordpress WP-Cumulus für meine Zwecke abgewandelt. Da gibts irgendwo im Internet auch die fla-Quelldatei, in der du dann ziemlich viel anpassen kannst. Die "normalen" Einstellungen gehn über ne XML-Datei. Hat mich einige Mühe gekostet, bis ich das Ding so hingebogen (rechteckig statt quadratisch) hatte, wie ich es wollte. Aber am Ende war das Ergebnis ganz gut.

Grüße,
Frezl


----------



## nashua (3. November 2010)

*Wortewolke mit Corel Draw, Indesign oder wie macht ihr das?*

Hallo,

wie macht ihre Wortewolken? Ich kenne leider nur die Java-Version Wordle und Tagxedo. Jedoch beide für mich unbrauchbar, da schlechte Ausgabe als Vektor.

Meine Frage: gibt es in der neuesten Corel X5 die Möglichkeit Tag Clouds bzw. Wortewolken zu erstellen? Oder wie macht ihr so etwas?

Vorweg: Einzeln kann und will ich das nicht machen bei fast 400 Wörtern. 

Danke für eure Hilfe und Info.

Christian


----------



## nashua (4. November 2010)

ja, das wäre die Lösung - ein script für Corel. Aber ich kann das nicht, leider


----------



## smileyml (4. November 2010)

Also ich denke Wordle.net kann dir schon gute Ergebnisse liefern, die du auch in Corel nutzen kannst.
Dann könnte evtl. TypeDrawing interessant sein - aber scheinbar gibt es das nicht mehr so richtig.
Vielleicht findest du da aber noch eine ältere funktionierende Version in den Weiten des Webs.

http://www.typeforum.de/modules.php?op=modload&name=News&file=article&sid=289

Grüße Marco


----------



## smileyml (4. November 2010)

Mmmh, denkst du jetzt hier sind andere User?
Ist doch alles ein Forum - ich füge deine Beiträge mal hier zusammen. Meines Wissens ist die Ausgabe von Wordle als Vektoren unproblematisch und so kann ich deine Wertung "schlecht" dabei nicht verstehen.
Dazu nochmal der Link: http://www.designtagebuch.de/wortwolken-mit-wordle/

Wie darüberhinaus die Verfügbarkeit von fertigen Skripten von Corel aussieht, weiß ich nicht. 

Zusätzlich fand ich noch das, dem man vielleicht mal nachgehen kann:
• http://kelsocartography.com/blog/?p=3649
• http://www.indiscripts.com/post/2010/04/wordalizer-125-create-word-clouds-in-indesign

Grüße Marco


----------



## nashua (4. November 2010)

Also, wenn ich eine Lösung hätte würde ich nicht suchen.
Wordle kann das eben nicht so perfekt wie wir das brauchen.
Sieh dir doch mal die Konturen an, und vergleiche diese mit den Orginalkonturen des Font.
Dann sieht man die Unterschiede.

Und ... Das Problem ist gelöst. Ich lasse das programmieren.

Gruß
Christian


----------

